# Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht



## Chrismettal (2. Juni 2010)

*Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Hey 

ich kenne mich bisher nicht sonderlich mit audio aus und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

undzwar möchte ich für an meinen Computer anzuschliessen einen neuen Verstärker, dieser sollte nach möglichkeit 5.1 bieten, audio-In sollten Chinch sein und ausgang ist mir relativ egal ob Chinch oder schraubklemme oder sowas in der art .
Boxen habe ich hier.
auf meinen Boxen steht 100W
also sollte der verstärker diese auch Mindestens pro box aufweisen 

Preislich möchte ich auf jeden fall UNTER die 300€ grenze kommen
Ich bin 15 und hab keinen wirklichen job, so viel geld hab ich nu auch nich 

danke im vorraus 

Greetz Chris

EDIT: Ich habe mitlerweile mal selbst nachgeforscht und bin an diesem gerät gelandet
http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-AV-Rece...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1275483606&sr=1-2
meine frage ist ob ich das problemlos mit 5.1 Pc sound betreiben kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

ja, der geht - der hat unten eher links "Multichannel input", wie man auf dem dem Bild der Rückseite sehen kann. Da kannst Du mit 3 kabeln jeweils 3,5mm Klinkenstecker auf 2x Cinch die Soundkarte mit dem Receiver in Surround verbinden.


Deine Boxen sind aber passiv? Also ohne eigene Stromverorgung?


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Von anschluss her hab ich´s im moment genauso an meiner mini anlage, pc mit 6chinch kabeln in verstärker un von da an die boxen

Ja boxen sind passiv ^^

und noch eine frage, wie gesagt bin ich ein ziemlicher noob auf dem gebiet ^^ unzwar verwirrt mich das "receiver"  ein wenig, im grunde is das doch einfach ein verstärker der noch ein bisschen mehr kann oder regelt der einfach nur das was reinkommt ? also verstärkt der dann auch wirklich oder kann der einfach nur steuern "wie viel"  der durchlassen soll ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Ach so, Du hast schon einen Verstärker? Dann is das mit den Boxen kein Problem. Was ist denn mit dem alten nicht o.k? 

Ein Receiver ist grundsätzlich einfach nur eine Mischung aus Verstärker und Radio/Rundfunkempfänger. Daher heißen nicht nur Surround-Verstärker, sondern auch TV-Empfänger "Receiver", da die das Rundfunksignal empfangen und verstärken.

Früher, so bis mitte der 90er, als die DVD langsam aufkam, meinte man bei "Hifi" mit Receiver nur einen Stereoverstärker mit Radio, früher hatte man ja kein Surround, nicht mal nen Sub. Heute meint man mit Receiver bei Hifi an sich immer einen AV-Surround-Receiver. Das ist ein Verstärker, der 6 Boxen getrennt ansteuern kann. Der hat dann auch noch ein Radio eingebaut, was den meisten aber inzwischen egal ist. Des weiteren kann ein AV-Receiver an sich auch immer ein digitales 5.1-Signal verarbeiten, zB ein DVD-Player optisch verbunden => der Receiver liest Die 5.1-Tonspur und gibt den Ton des Fims korrekt in Surround auf die 6 Boxen aus. 

Dass Receiver auch 6 buchsen für analoges Surround wie bei Dir haben, ist eher selten, da die miesten Leute einfach nen DVDplayer digital anschließen und nicht nen PC, und wenn PC, dann oft auch digital, was bei Spielen aber problematisch sein kann. 

In beiden Fällen kann man - wenn man will - auch noch irgendwelche Soundeffekte dazunehmen, zB mehr Hall oder einen Nachtmodus, wo der Center lauter ist als der Rest (weil bei Filmen da iDR die Gespräche zu hören sind, die anderen Boxen sind dann halt nicht so laut, um keinen zu stören). Ohne Soundeffekte wird das Soundsignal einfach nur verstärkt und nix dran verändert. 

Die meisten Receiver haben jedenfalls ne Latte an möglichen Effekten usw., weiß nicht, ob es auch welche gibt, die NUR verstärken außer vielleicht im Edel-Hifi-Bereicht, wo ja oft puristen die Kunden sind, die dann ein paar Tausend Euro für 100% unverfälschten Klang hinblättern


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Wow, vielen dank für die informationen, jetzt bin ich ein gutes stück schlauer DANKE 

mein alter verstärker, nuja es is nich so das der kaputt ist, mich stört mehr das er pro box 5 watt ausgibt un der intigrierte sub auch nur 25 watt hat  ein bisschen wenig für einen Qualitäts-suchti wie mir ^^
früher ging damit alles toll, aber als ich dann bei meinen kumpel die 1500watt anlage bei Cod6 gehört hab hab ich weiche knie bekommen, seit dem is das nichmehr das selbe an meinen Amp ^^

Also ich denke aber ich werde mir dann jetzt denhier holen ->
Hyundai AV1-4800 5.1 Receiver USB SD Surround max.: Amazon.de: Elektronik
der hat nähmlich nichts mit Hdmi und kein Video in und sowas, das brauche ich ja eh nicht, es geht mir nur um Ton 
und er gibt auch die "verlangten" hundert watt pro box aus ^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Du darfst dich nicht von den Watt-Werten leisten lassen - die haben mit der WQualität rein gar nix zu tun, und auch mit nur 40W pro Kanal wirst Du sicher nicht mehr als 50% aufdrehen können, ohne dass Dir die Ohren abfallen 

Ich würd da eher den Denon nehmen, der ist Qualitativ sicher besser, und die 1000W bei dem Hyundai sind eh nur marketing und reine Theorie...


----------



## feivel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

meinst du nicht den denon?

ich würde nicht zum hyundai greifen..lieber den vorher erwähnten yamaha..hdmi brauchst du vielleicht noch nicht, könnte aber mal praktisch werden..


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Denon ? ich glaub ich hab en Blackout, was fürn Denon ? hat ich davon nen link reingestellt ? 

Beim Yamaha is mein einziges problem der preis, dann bin ich ja schon fast wieder pleite


----------



## feivel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

der yamaha ist sehr günstig bereits, aber da denke ich kriegst du wenigstens was fürs geld. einen zu billigen receiver zu nehmen lohnt sich leider nie....


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Das ist leider wahr, ich hab mir sagen lassen unter 100€ findet man im prinzip garnichts gutes, und knapp drüber auch nicht oft


----------



## feivel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

hör besser drauf 
du wirst das teil nämlich länger besitzen.
ich hab jetzt auch einen günstigeren onkyo

Onkyo TX-SR308 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

der ist wunderbar, ich hab aber natürlich ein paar kompromisse eingehen müssen damit.
der vorgänger war allerdings 13 jahre alt


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Betonung auf Günstig  
schönes teil aber ich denke ich hol mir dann doch den Yamaha für 200€ , ich denke damit mach ich nich viel verkehrt, danke @ all ^^ 

Greetz Chris


----------



## feivel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

sollte schon passen...


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Ich hab doch noch eine frage ^^

Undzwar ist bei dem receiver ja Radio intigriert, dafür muss ja was angeschlossen werden, meine frage ist WAS und WIE  tut mir leid, ich kenn mich da wirklich nicht aus


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

hast du nen Anschluss für TV im Zimmer? Da sind ja zwei Buchsen, eines is für TV, eines fürs Radio.

Wenn Du so was nicht hast, dann geht das nur per normaler Antenne - WENN überhaupt. Da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Da würde halt eine Antenne oder auch ein langer Draht vom Receiver weggehen, den Du am besten senkrecht an der Wand nach oben verlegst - dann bekommst Du Radio genau wie mit nem "ghettoblaster" oder Autoradio oder nem Radio in einem MP3-PLayer.


ps: jo, hatte denon und yamaha verwechselt, weil die beide günstige Receiver herstellen  aber nur 100e für dieses hyundai, das ist eher Geldverbrennung. 150€ rum, das ist schon o.k für den Einstieg, so was behältst Du dann auch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Also einfach nen draht anschliessen un den hier am besten mit panzertape an die wand pappen un dann hab ich radio ? oke danke 

von dem hyundai hab ich mitlerweile abstand genommen, es wird der Yamaha und ende


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Das Problem bei den Ghettoblastern ist die, beim Anschluss an den Kabelanschluss leitet man nur ein Signal weiter, beim anderen hat man Glück, wenn es kapazitiv klappt, ansonsten geht die Verbindung mit einem Leiter nicht, meistens geht se jedoch.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Eine frage noch, wenn meine boxen draufstehen haben das die 100 watt belastbar sind, kann ich dann auch mehr dranhängen problemlos ? wenn ja wie viel ? danke


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Die Leistungsangabe sagt rein gar nichts über die Lautstärke aus, das ist Bauernfängerei, bei guten Lautsprechern bin ich allein schon mit einem einzigen Watt deutlich über Zimmerlautstärke, der 5000W Lautsprecher braucht für diese Lautstärke dann allein schon 2000W von seiner 5000000W Anlage mit ner Anschlussleistung von 30W.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Ich hab nich von lautstärke geredet  ich meinte ob das nicht die boxen zerreist wenn ich jezz (ganz extzrem) 5watt boxen an nen 100 watt ausgang anschliesse und somit überlaste


----------



## feivel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich hab nich von lautstärke geredet  ich meinte ob das nicht die boxen zerreist wenn ich jezz (ganz extzrem) 5watt boxen an nen 100 watt ausgang anschliesse und somit überlaste


 

potentiell hab ichs noch nicht ausprobiert, und weiss nicht ob die explodieren, platzen oder das weglaufen anfangen..

allerdings..tus nicht......oder


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

100W kommen da nicht raus, da muss du schon voll aufdrehen, wenn du aber nur 1/4 aufdrehst, hast du vieleicht 4W, aber keine 25W, denn Lautstärkepotis sind log.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Ja also ich werd die 5watt boxen garantiert nicht dranhängen  das sowieso, die waren nur als krasser vergleich ^^
allerdings hab ich auch 40 und 30 watt boxen hiier liegen , also die könnt ich dann auch anschliessen ? 
Auf kurz oder lang bau ich mir eh selber boxen mit genug Belastbarkeit ^^   

hat mein vater damals mal gemacht, er hatte damals nen 2500 watt surround amp (SABBER)
und hat sich selber boxen gebaut, das soll wohl nen hammer klang gewesen sein ^^


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Diese Watt Angaben sind der letzte Blödsinn, letztendlich sind die vollkommen egal.

Mein Verstärker hat 2x50W, das bei nem Preis von 420€ und die reichen lockerst aus, selbst für Standboxen.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

420€ für 2x50 watt ? okey, wär nett wenn du mal nen link geben könntest


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

NAD C325 BEE: STEREO | Zeitschrift für HiFi, High End & Musik

Schafft aber eigentlich 2x78W, nur schreibt der Hersteller das nicht drauf.

Billighersteller gehen her und schreiben bei dem 2x500W drauf.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

so ists bei meinen derzeitigen, da steht 500 watt subwoofer intigriert, nach meinen ermessen macht jedes handy mit lautsprechern mehr bass 

450 euro un dann steht da klang-niveau 46% ? ^^


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Die von der Stereo haben ein komisches System.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heimverstärker 5.1 gesucht*

Oke ^^


----------

